# how to recover hidden files for the gallery vault app



## luismrosa (Aug 22, 2013)

hello guy i have a big problem cause i change my device so i backed up all my apps an settings ive being using in ther other old device bu the only thin i did not  get was my hidden files i hidden them whit app call gallery vault very good app but i couldn't get recover i backed up a folder call gallery vault so the encrypted files was located in .think yeah/galleryvaull the problem is tha when i open the app i does not recognize it

help me whit that need to recover them


----------



## FourPointedFreak (Aug 22, 2013)

luismrosa said:


> hello guy i have a big problem cause i change my device so i backed up all my apps an settings ive being using in ther other old device bu the only thin i did not  get was my hidden files i hidden them whit app call gallery vault very good app but i couldn't get recover i backed up a folder call gallery vault so the encrypted files was located in .think yeah/galleryvaull the problem is tha when i open the app i does not recognize it
> 
> help me whit that need to recover them

Click to collapse



Was this a paid app you got or an app that offered backup/recovery of files? You might check the app owner's site or information page for more details on that. There are so many vault gallery apps, hard to say which you have.


----------



## luismrosa (Sep 3, 2013)

i already get all hidden files just unnistall all gallery vault and gallery vault key pro and jus copi the .thinkyeah folder to the sdcard then reinstall the app and thas it


----------



## dex4ever (Sep 30, 2014)

any solution? same problem for me ..


----------



## StrangeKidd (Dec 18, 2014)

​


luismrosa said:


> hello guy i have a big problem cause i change my device so i backed up all my apps an settings ive being using in ther other old device bu the only thin i did not  get was my hidden files i hidden them whit app call gallery vault very good app but i couldn't get recover i backed up a folder call gallery vault so the encrypted files was located in .think yeah/galleryvaull the problem is tha when i open the app i does not recognize it
> 
> help me whit that need to recover them

Click to collapse




I suggest you go into the .think yeah folder, then you'll see some blank files. Click rename, then change the file extensions to .jpg  ,  might take some time if you have a lot of photos in there, but give it a try.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2016)

i have not encrypted the hidden files and how to unhide my photos


----------



## oparthet2016 (Mar 29, 2016)

The files are hidden. So just unhide it.


----------



## Santanu Bose (Jun 1, 2017)

i Lost may Mobile.In New Mobile i install galleryvault. How can i get back the videos of my old stolen mobile. Please suggest?


----------



## Ganel (Jun 23, 2017)

Yesterday i trade my phone to another people phone , and there is galleryvault in there.. The total file about 6gb, idk the password, so i find a way to unlock this, but i just can open the log :crying: and i see the 6gb file just Porn Videos :laugh: LoL


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 23, 2017)

Santanu Bose said:


> i Lost may Mobile.In New Mobile i install galleryvault. How can i get back the videos of my old stolen mobile. Please suggest?

Click to collapse



It depends on whether your device has certain settings and whether you enabled them or set them up before you lost the phone. Try this

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3011...ering-photos-from-a-lost-or-stolen-phone.html

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Sana sayyed (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi I uninstalled my galleryvault app than again after installing there is a option restore I m putting ma code on it which I got from my Gmail account BT the app is responding as wrong code though the code is right..  Plzz help..


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 9, 2017)

Sana sayyed said:


> Hi I uninstalled my galleryvault app than again after installing there is a option restore I m putting ma code on it which I got from my Gmail account BT the app is responding as wrong code though the code is right..  Plzz help..

Click to collapse



Go to system settings>apps, find gallery if it's there then clear cache and data. Then try again.

If that doesn't work, boot to recovery and wipe cache, if you have custom recovery wipe dalvik/ART cache also then reboot and try again.


I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Bingley (Aug 19, 2017)

Where is the pin saved, which file? Surely if you want to 'get in' you can install it clean, set your pin, then move this file overwriting the 'locked' one and it'll use your pin, right?


----------



## player10dz (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello... I locked my files with lock it app in the SD card storage , after I removed  the SD card and put it back on my hidden files are not showing ( videos) please need help cause these videos are work related and I need them back.


----------



## CodingBugs (Nov 3, 2017)

explore on pc, click show hiden files and folders at windows explorer.
back up.


----------



## sanjananb (Nov 3, 2017)

*Follow these steps*

If you're an Android user, follow these steps to restore photos and/or videos from Vault to your device:
Open the Vault app.
Tap Photos or Videos.
Tap the Menu button on your phone > then tap Manage Photos or Manage Videos.
Find the Photo(s) or Video(s) that you'd like to restore and tap to select.
Tap Restore.


----------



## vaanArun (Feb 7, 2018)

I forgot to open the Gallery Vault app for a long time .. few days before I open but the files are encrypted but I still have my encrypted files while unable to open them. And also I check out my SD card folder in that the .think yeah folder is also empty. Now how can I see my encrypted photos ??? And how can I unhide it... Please anyone give me a right solution..


----------



## hariharansekar (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I had face a big problem while I change the mobile. The issue is I can't able to view my Galleryvault photos.


----------

